# What kind of snake is this



## chads7376 (Aug 25, 2006)

Picture was taken around East Bernard, Texas


----------



## straw boss (Sep 27, 2005)

Chicken Snake (Texas Rat Snake)


----------



## beachbums (Aug 17, 2005)

If it were at my house (a dead snake)


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

straw boss said:


> Chicken Snake (Texas Rat Snake)


That's what it is. They're aggressive but harmless.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Pretty snake, thats actually a really good picture of one. Not venomous and probably very helpful at taking care of those varmints.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

That's a keeper! We got 'em here in Katy too. A few weeks ago my wife "eliminated" a baby one that was on the back patio. If I was home, it would have only been relocated.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

wisslbritches said:


> That's a keeper! We got 'em here in Katy too. A few weeks ago my wife "eliminated" a baby one that was on the back patio. If I was home, it would have only been relocated.


Rat Snake...harmless, but they will defend themselves when cornered......LOL







http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=79730&page=1&pp=10&highlight=Snake+Rescue


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

beachbums said:


> If it were at my house (a dead snake)


please don't kill snakes. 85% of all snakes in texas are harmless to humans and pets, and all snakes are very beneficial to man by helping control the rodent and insect populations. the 15% that are venomous are very easy to identify because all of them, with the exception of the coral snake, are pit vipers (copperheads, cottonmouths and rattlesnakes), and are easily identified by there markings and their triangular-shaped heads. even the venomoous snakes are harmful only if they feel cornered and/or threatened. any snake, even a venomous snake would much rather mind his own business and slither away than waste his time or venom on you.

snakes are also some of the most beautiful, complex and interesting creatures on earth.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah what Mastercylinder said


----------



## chads7376 (Aug 25, 2006)

This snake was not harmed. I spotted it crossing the road and took the picture. This was a VERY aggressive snake.....


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*This is a great photo*

Beautiful subject and nicely composed. I agree with mastercylinder on everything but, I don't think that water moccasins are easy to distinguish from some water snakes.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, that's a good shot of a cool snake. They will scare the you know what out of LOTS of people, that's why so many meet the rake.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

They stink really bad too.


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

there good to have at the lease around camp because they keep the small rodents and other snakes under control but when they strike at you you will poop your pants i garunt im talking from expierance...i should have done what my dad said and not "fooled" with him...


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Rat snake*

Great photo and he - she is a beauty. Most snakes are agressive. I've been bitten by a small grass snake before. Darn if I didn't just drop him on his head after he bit me. He wasn't hurt though.


----------

